# Non compila più nulla: dev-libs/libsigc++ emake failed!!!

## table

Ciao a tutti. Non riesco più a compilare nulla  :Rolling Eyes: 

Se provo a lanciare un revdep-rebuild -x 

```
Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files.

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath.

Checking dynamic linking consistency... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild.

Assigning files to packages... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages_raw.

Cleaning list of packages to rebuild... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages.

Assigning packages to ebuilds... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds.

Evaluating package order... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order.

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =media-gfx/inkscape-0.45.1 =media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.1.1-r3 =media-sound/audacity-1.3.2-r1 =sys-apps/qtparted-0.4.5 =media-libs/mlt++-20060601 =app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17 =app-office/krita-1.6.3 =media-video/kdenlive-0.4

..........

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 9) dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17 to /

```

ed ecco l'errore:

```
ERROR: dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   libsigc++-2.0.17.ebuild, line   45:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

Naturalmente il problema si ripresenta in tutti i pacchetti che ho  :Sad: 

Ho provato anche con un gcc-config ad assegnare il profilo al [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.2.0 * ma nulla  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Se non risolvo dovrò formattare cry:  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

```
* If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

devi postare qualche riga (almeno una ventina) più su dello stack per vedere l'errore che ricevi.

----------

## table

```
./signal.h:2495: error: 'signal_base' was not declared in this scope

./signal.h: In member function 'typename sigc::internal::signal_emit7<T_return, T_arg1, T_arg2, T_arg3, T_arg4, T_arg5, T_arg6, T_arg7, T_accumulator>::result_type sigc::signal7<T_return, T_arg1, T_arg2, T_arg3, T_arg4, T_arg5, T_arg6, T_arg7, T_accumulator>::emit(typename sigc::type_trait<T_derived>::take, typename sigc::type_trait<T_arg3>::take, typename sigc::type_trait<T_arg4>::take, typename sigc::type_trait<T_arg5>::take, typename sigc::type_trait<T_arg6>::take, typename sigc::type_trait<T_arg7>::take, typename sigc::type_trait<T_arg6>::take) const':

./signal.h:2514: error: 'impl_' was not declared in this scope

./signal.h: In member function 'sigc::slot_list<sigc::slot<T_return, T_arg1, T_arg2, T_arg3, T_arg4, T_arg5, T_arg6, T_arg7> > sigc::signal7<T_return, T_arg1, T_arg2, T_arg3, T_arg4, T_arg5, T_arg6, T_arg7, T_accumulator>::slots()':

./signal.h:2535: error: there are no arguments to 'impl' that depend on a template parameter, so a declaration of 'impl' must be available

./signal.h: In copy constructor 'sigc::signal7<T_return, T_arg1, T_arg2, T_arg3, T_arg4, T_arg5, T_arg6, T_arg7, T_accumulator>::signal7(const sigc::signal7<T_return, T_arg1, T_arg2, T_arg3, T_arg4, T_arg5, T_arg6, T_arg7, T_accumulator>&)':

./signal.h:2547: error: class 'sigc::signal7<T_return, T_arg1, T_arg2, T_arg3, T_arg4, T_arg5, T_arg6, T_arg7, T_accumulator>' does not have any field named 'signal_base'

make[3]: *** [signal_base.lo] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17/work/libsigc++-2.0.17/sigc++'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17/work/libsigc++-2.0.17/sigc++'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17/work/libsigc++-2.0.17'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   libsigc++-2.0.17.ebuild, line   45:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   libsigc++-2.0.17.ebuild, line   45:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17/temp/build.log'.

 *

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

----------

## Tigerwalk

non riesco ancora a capire bene l'errore che ricevi. Quello che hai postato è completo, oppure gli errori iniziano più su?

Prova a dare un 

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

quando si blocca l'emerge, così da vedere se compila gli altri pacchetti.

Potrebbe essere utile anche vedere il listato di revdep-rebuild dove ti indica i nomi delle librerie broken.

In quel caso potresti tentare col comando

```
revdep-rebuild -X library=libreria.rotta.che.vedi
```

----------

## table

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> non riesco ancora a capire bene l'errore che ricevi. Quello che hai postato è completo, oppure gli errori iniziano più su?
> 
> Prova a dare un 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Già fatto, ma ce ne sono talmente tante di librerie rotte che la lista sarebbe troppo lunga  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

armati di pazienza e dai quel comando che ti ho suggerito e dovresti risolvere. Con gentoo almeno si fa così....

E' con l'altro che si formatta!

----------

## table

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> armati di pazienza e dai quel comando che ti ho suggerito e dovresti risolvere. Con gentoo almeno si fa così....
> 
> E' con l'altro che si formatta!

 

```
revdep-rebuild -X library=libsigc-2.0.so.0

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Environment mismatch from previous run, deleting temporary files...

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/audacity (requires  libFLAC++.so.5 libFLAC.so.7)

  broken /usr/bin/inkscape (requires  libsigc-2.0.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/inkview (requires  libsigc-2.0.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/kdenlive (requires  libmlt.so.0.2.3)

  broken /usr/bin/kdenlive_renderer (requires  libmlt.so.0.2.3)

  broken /usr/bin/mencoder (requires  libamrnb.so.2 libamrwb.so.2)

  broken /usr/bin/mplayer (requires  libamrnb.so.2 libamrwb.so.2)

  broken /usr/bin/ogg123 (requires  libFLAC.so.7 libOggFLAC.so.3 libcurl.so.3)

  broken /usr/bin/oggenc (requires  libFLAC.so.7 libOggFLAC.so.3)

  broken /usr/bin/twolame (requires  libFLAC.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bflacdecoder.so (requires  libFLAC++.so.5 libFLAC.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib/libgconfmm-2.6.so.1.0.6 (requires  libsigc-2.0.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libgdkmm-2.4.so.1.0.30 (requires  libsigc-2.0.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libglademm-2.4.so.1.0.5 (requires  libsigc-2.0.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so.1.0.24 (requires  libsigc-2.0.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libglibmm_generate_extra_defs-2.4.so.1.0.24 (requires  libsigc-2.0.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomecanvasmm-2.6.so.1.0.5 (requires  libsigc-2.0.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomemm-2.6.so.1.0.4 (requires  libsigc-2.0.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so.1.0.3 (requires  libsigc-2.0.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomevfsmm-2.6.so.1.0.9 (requires  libsigc-2.0.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.so.1.0.30 (requires  libsigc-2.0.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libmlt++.so.0.2.3 (requires  libmiracle.so.0.2.3 libmlt.so.0.2.3)

  broken /usr/lib/libpangomm-1.4.so.1.0.30 (requires  libsigc-2.0.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libxml++-2.6.so.2.0.6 (requires  libsigc-2.0.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/modules/dri/r300_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_ff.so (requires  libamrnb.so.2 libamrwb.so.2)

  broken /usr/sbin/qtparted (requires  libparted-1.7.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/libgconfmm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libsigc-2.0.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgdkmm-2.4.la (requires /usr/lib/libsigc-2.0.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libglademm-2.4.la (requires /usr/lib/libsigc-2.0.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libglibmm-2.4.la (requires /usr/lib/libsigc-2.0.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libglibmm_generate_extra_defs-2.4.la (requires /usr/lib/libsigc-2.0.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomecanvasmm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libsigc-2.0.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomemm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libsigc-2.0.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomeuimm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libsigc-2.0.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomevfsmm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libsigc-2.0.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.la (requires /usr/lib/libsigc-2.0.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libpangomm-1.4.la (requires /usr/lib/libsigc-2.0.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libxml++-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libsigc-2.0.la)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to packages...

  /usr/bin/audacity -> media-sound/audacity

  /usr/bin/inkscape -> media-gfx/inkscape

  /usr/bin/inkview -> media-gfx/inkscape

  /usr/bin/kdenlive -> media-video/kdenlive

  /usr/bin/kdenlive_renderer -> media-video/kdenlive

  /usr/bin/mencoder -> media-video/mplayer

  /usr/bin/mplayer -> media-video/mplayer

  /usr/bin/ogg123 -> media-sound/vorbis-tools

  /usr/bin/oggenc -> media-sound/vorbis-tools

  /usr/bin/twolame -> media-sound/twolame

  /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bflacdecoder.so -> app-cdr/k3b

  /usr/lib/libgconfmm-2.6.so.1.0.6 -> dev-cpp/gconfmm

  /usr/lib/libgdkmm-2.4.so.1.0.30 -> dev-cpp/gtkmm

  /usr/lib/libglademm-2.4.so.1.0.5 -> dev-cpp/libglademm

  /usr/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so.1.0.24 -> dev-cpp/glibmm

  /usr/lib/libglibmm_generate_extra_defs-2.4.so.1.0.24 -> dev-cpp/glibmm

  /usr/lib/libgnomecanvasmm-2.6.so.1.0.5 -> dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm

  /usr/lib/libgnomemm-2.6.so.1.0.4 -> dev-cpp/libgnomemm

  /usr/lib/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so.1.0.3 -> dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm

  /usr/lib/libgnomevfsmm-2.6.so.1.0.9 -> dev-cpp/gnome-vfsmm

  /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.so.1.0.30 -> dev-cpp/gtkmm

  /usr/lib/libmlt++.so.0.2.3 -> media-libs/mlt++

  /usr/lib/libpangomm-1.4.so.1.0.30 -> dev-cpp/gtkmm

  /usr/lib/libxml++-2.6.so.2.0.6 -> dev-cpp/libxmlpp

  *** /usr/lib/modules/dri/r300_dri.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/lib/modules/dri/r300_dri.so -> (none)

  /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_ff.so -> media-libs/xine-lib

  /usr/sbin/qtparted -> sys-apps/qtparted

  /usr/lib/libgconfmm-2.6.la -> dev-cpp/gconfmm

  /usr/lib/libgdkmm-2.4.la -> dev-cpp/gtkmm

  /usr/lib/libglademm-2.4.la -> dev-cpp/libglademm

  /usr/lib/libglibmm-2.4.la -> dev-cpp/glibmm

  /usr/lib/libglibmm_generate_extra_defs-2.4.la -> dev-cpp/glibmm

  /usr/lib/libgnomecanvasmm-2.6.la -> dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm

  /usr/lib/libgnomemm-2.6.la -> dev-cpp/libgnomemm

  /usr/lib/libgnomeuimm-2.6.la -> dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm

  /usr/lib/libgnomevfsmm-2.6.la -> dev-cpp/gnome-vfsmm

  /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.la -> dev-cpp/gtkmm

  /usr/lib/libpangomm-1.4.la -> dev-cpp/gtkmm

  /usr/lib/libxml++-2.6.la -> dev-cpp/libxmlpp

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages_raw, /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_package_owners)

Cleaning list of packages to rebuild... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages)

Assigning packages to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot library=libsigc-2.0.so.0 =media-gfx/inkscape-0.45.1 =media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.1.1-r3 =media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1_p20070824 =media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.8 =media-sound/audacity-1.3.2-r1 =sys-apps/qtparted-0.4.5 =media-libs/mlt++-20060601 =app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17 =media-video/kdenlive-0.4

..........

Calculating dependencies \

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "library=libsigc-2.0.so.0".

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

Qui ci vuole altro che pazienza  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

Ma che versione hai di libsigc? Perché a vedere l'output della compilazione fallita sembra che ti proprio non la abbia...

----------

## table

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ma che versione hai di libsigc? Perché a vedere l'output della compilazione fallita sembra che ti proprio non la abbia...

 

Esatto, non ce l'ho ma non riesco a compilarla  :Crying or Very sad: 

```
 emerge libsigc++

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17 to /

 * libsigc++-2.0.17.tar.bz2 MD5 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking libsigc++-2.0.17.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libsigc++-2.0.17.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17/work/libsigc++-2.0.17 ...

 * econf: updating libsigc++-2.0.17/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating libsigc++-2.0.17/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-debug=no --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking how to create a ustar tar archive... gnutar

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for gm4... no

checking for m4... m4

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for some Win32 platform... no

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

....

....

./signal.h:2374: error: 'signal_base' was not declared in this scope

./signal.h: In member function 'typename sigc::internal::signal_emit6<T_return, T_arg1, T_arg2, T_arg3, T_arg4, T_arg5, T_arg6, T_accumulator>::result_type sigc::signal6<T_return, T_arg1, T_arg2, T_arg3, T_arg4, T_arg5, T_arg6, T_accumulator>::emit(typename sigc::type_trait<T_derived>::take, typename sigc::type_trait<T_arg3>::take, typename sigc::type_trait<T_arg4>::take, typename sigc::type_trait<T_arg5>::take, typename sigc::type_trait<T_arg6>::take, typename sigc::type_trait<T_arg7>::take) const':

./signal.h:2392: error: 'impl_' was not declared in this scope

./signal.h: In member function 'sigc::slot_list<sigc::slot<T_return, T_arg1, T_arg2, T_arg3, T_arg4, T_arg5, T_arg6, sigc::nil> > sigc::signal6<T_return, T_arg1, T_arg2, T_arg3, T_arg4, T_arg5, T_arg6, T_accumulator>::slots()':

./signal.h:2413: error: there are no arguments to 'impl' that depend on a template parameter, so a declaration of 'impl' must be available

./signal.h: In copy constructor 'sigc::signal6<T_return, T_arg1, T_arg2, T_arg3, T_arg4, T_arg5, T_arg6, T_accumulator>::signal6(const sigc::signal6<T_return, T_arg1, T_arg2, T_arg3, T_arg4, T_arg5, T_arg6, T_accumulator>&)':

./signal.h:2425: error: class 'sigc::signal6<T_return, T_arg1, T_arg2, T_arg3, T_arg4, T_arg5, T_arg6, T_accumulator>' does not have any field named 'signal_base'

./signal.h: At global scope:

./signal.h:2464: error: expected class-name before '{' token

./signal.h: In member function 'typename sigc::slot_list<sigc::slot<T_return, T_arg1, T_arg2, T_arg3, T_arg4, T_arg5, T_arg6, T_arg7> >::iterator sigc::signal7<T_return, T_arg1, T_arg2, T_arg3, T_arg4, T_arg5, T_arg6, T_arg7, T_accumulator>::connect(const sigc::slot<T_return, T_arg1, T_arg2, T_arg3, T_arg4, T_arg5, T_arg6, T_arg7>&)':

./signal.h:2495: error: 'signal_base' was not declared in this scope

./signal.h: In member function 'typename sigc::internal::signal_emit7<T_return, T_arg1, T_arg2, T_arg3, T_arg4, T_arg5, T_arg6, T_arg7, T_accumulator>::result_type sigc::signal7<T_return, T_arg1, T_arg2, T_arg3, T_arg4, T_arg5, T_arg6, T_arg7, T_accumulator>::emit(typename sigc::type_trait<T_derived>::take, typename sigc::type_trait<T_arg3>::take, typename sigc::type_trait<T_arg4>::take, typename sigc::type_trait<T_arg5>::take, typename sigc::type_trait<T_arg6>::take, typename sigc::type_trait<T_arg7>::take, typename sigc::type_trait<T_arg6>::take) const':

./signal.h:2514: error: 'impl_' was not declared in this scope

./signal.h: In member function 'sigc::slot_list<sigc::slot<T_return, T_arg1, T_arg2, T_arg3, T_arg4, T_arg5, T_arg6, T_arg7> > sigc::signal7<T_return, T_arg1, T_arg2, T_arg3, T_arg4, T_arg5, T_arg6, T_arg7, T_accumulator>::slots()':

./signal.h:2535: error: there are no arguments to 'impl' that depend on a template parameter, so a declaration of 'impl' must be available

./signal.h: In copy constructor 'sigc::signal7<T_return, T_arg1, T_arg2, T_arg3, T_arg4, T_arg5, T_arg6, T_arg7, T_accumulator>::signal7(const sigc::signal7<T_return, T_arg1, T_arg2, T_arg3, T_arg4, T_arg5, T_arg6, T_arg7, T_accumulator>&)':

./signal.h:2547: error: class 'sigc::signal7<T_return, T_arg1, T_arg2, T_arg3, T_arg4, T_arg5, T_arg6, T_arg7, T_accumulator>' does not have any field named 'signal_base'

make[3]: *** [signal_base.lo] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17/work/libsigc++-2.0.17/sigc++'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17/work/libsigc++-2.0.17/sigc++'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17/work/libsigc++-2.0.17'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   libsigc++-2.0.17.ebuild, line   45:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   libsigc++-2.0.17.ebuild, line   45:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## randomaze

 *table wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Ma che versione hai di libsigc? Perché a vedere l'output della compilazione fallita sembra che ti proprio non la abbia... 
> 
> Esatto, non ce l'ho ma non riesco a compilarla 

 

Allora posta l'output (con la prima riga di errore, quello ce ho visto sopra non va bene).

Peraltro non c'é bisogno che ricompili, dovrebbe essere tutto in:

```
/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17/temp/build.log
```

----------

## table

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *table wrote:*    *randomaze wrote:*   Ma che versione hai di libsigc? Perché a vedere l'output della compilazione fallita sembra che ti proprio non la abbia... 
> 
> Esatto, non ce l'ho ma non riesco a compilarla  
> 
> Allora posta l'output (con la prima riga di errore, quello ce ho visto sopra non va bene).
> ...

 

```
configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating sigc++-2.0.pc

config.status: creating sigc++/Makefile

config.status: creating scripts/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/Makefile

config.status: creating examples/Makefile

config.status: creating MSVC_Net2003/Makefile

config.status: creating MSVC_Net2003/sigc-2.0.rc

config.status: creating libsigc++-2.0.spec

config.status: creating docs/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/manual/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/images/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/reference/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/reference/Doxyfile

config.status: creating sigc++config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17/work/libsigc++-2.0.17'

Making all in sigc++

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17/work/libsigc++-2.0.17/sigc++'

make  all-am

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17/work/libsigc++-2.0.17/sigc++'

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H   -I.. -I..   -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT signal.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/signal.Tpo" -c -o signal.lo signal.cc; \

        then mv -f ".deps/signal.Tpo" ".deps/signal.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/signal.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I.. -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT signal.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/signal.Tpo -c signal.cc  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/signal.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I.. -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT signal.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/signal.Tpo -c signal.cc -o signal.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H   -I.. -I..   -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT signal_base.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/signal_base.Tpo" -c -o signal_base.lo signal_base.cc; \

        then mv -f ".deps/signal_base.Tpo" ".deps/signal_base.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/signal_base.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I.. -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT signal_base.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/signal_base.Tpo -c signal_base.cc  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/signal_base.o

In file included from ./signal.h:10,

                 from /usr/include/pthread.h:27,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/include/g++-v4/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bits/gthr-default.h:43,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/include/g++-v4/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bits/gthr.h:114,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/include/g++-v4/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bits/c++io.h:43,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/include/g++-v4/iosfwd:46,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/include/g++-v4/bits/stl_algobase.h:70,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/include/g++-v4/list:66,

                 from ../sigc++/signal_base.h:24,

                 from signal_base.cc:20:

../sigc++/trackable.h:76: error: typedef name may not be a nested-name-specifier

../sigc++/trackable.h:76: error: expected ';' before '<' token

../sigc++/trackable.h:77: error: 'callback_list' does not name a type

In file included from /usr/include/pthread.h:27,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/include/g++-v4/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bits/gthr-default.h:43,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/include/g++-v4/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bits/gthr.h:114,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/include/g++-v4/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bits/c++io.h:43,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/include/g++-v4/iosfwd:46,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/include/g++-v4/bits/stl_algobase.h:70,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/include/g++-v4/list:66,

                 from ../sigc++/signal_base.h:24,

                 from signal_base.cc:20:

./signal.h:35: error: 'bidirectional_iterator_tag' in namespace 'std' does not name a type

./signal.h:43: error: 'sigc::internal::signal_impl' has not been declared

./signal.h: In member function 'T_slot& sigc::slot_iterator<T_slot>::operator*() const':

./signal.h:52: error: invalid type argument of 'unary *'

./signal.h: At global scope:

./signal.h:101: error: 'bidirectional_iterator_tag' in namespace 'std' does not name a type

./signal.h:109: error: 'sigc::internal::signal_impl' has not been declared

./signal.h: In member function 'const T_slot& sigc::slot_const_iterator<T_slot>::operator*() const':

./signal.h:118: error: invalid type argument of 'unary *'

./signal.h: At global scope:

./signal.h:178: error: typedef name may not be a nested-name-specifier

./signal.h:178: error: expected ';' before '<' token

./signal.h:179: error: typedef name may not be a nested-name-specifier

./signal.h:179: error: expected ';' before '<' token

./signal.h:194: error: expected `)' before '*' token

./signal.h:209: error: 'reverse_iterator' does not name a type

./signal.h:212: error: 'const_reverse_iterator' does not name a type

./signal.h:215: error: 'reverse_iterator' does not name a type

./signal.h:218: error: 'const_reverse_iterator' does not name a type

./signal.h:262: error: invalid use of '::'

./signal.h:262: error: expected ';' before '*' token

./signal.h: In constructor 'sigc::slot_list<T_slot>::slot_list()':

./signal.h:192: error: class 'sigc::slot_list<T_slot>' does not have any field named 'list_'

./signal.h: In member function 'sigc::slot_iterator<T_slot> sigc::slot_list<T_slot>::begin()':

./signal.h:198: error: 'list_' was not declared in this scope

./signal.h: In member function 'sigc::slot_const_iterator<T_slot> sigc::slot_list<T_slot>::begin() const':

./signal.h:201: error: 'list_' was not declared in this scope

./signal.h: In member function 'sigc::slot_iterator<T_slot> sigc::slot_list<T_slot>::end()':

./signal.h:204: error: 'list_' was not declared in this scope

./signal.h: In member function 'sigc::slot_const_iterator<T_slot> sigc::slot_list<T_slot>::end() const':

./signal.h:207: error: 'list_' was not declared in this scope

./signal.h: In member function 'sigc::slot_iterator<T_slot> sigc::slot_list<T_slot>::insert(sigc::slot_iterator<T_slot>, const T_slot&)':

./signal.h:234: error: 'list_' was not declared in this scope

./signal.h: In member function 'sigc::slot_iterator<T_slot> sigc::slot_list<T_slot>::erase(sigc::slot_iterator<T_slot>)':

./signal.h:243: error: 'list_' was not declared in this scope

./signal.h: At global scope:

./signal.h:278: error: 'bidirectional_iterator_tag' in namespace 'std' does not name a type

./signal.h:284: error: 'signal_impl' has not been declared

./signal.h:284: error: typedef name may not be a nested-name-specifier

./signal.h:284: error: expected ';' before 'iterator_type'

./signal.h:289: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

./signal.h:342: error: 'iterator_type' does not name a type

./signal.h: In constructor 'sigc::internal::slot_iterator_buf<T_emitter, T_result>::slot_iterator_buf(int)':

./signal.h:290: error: class 'sigc::internal::slot_iterator_buf<T_emitter, T_result>' does not have any field named 'i_'

./signal.h:290: error: 'i' was not declared in this scope

./signal.h:290: error: 'c' was not declared in this scope

./signal.h: In member function 'T_result sigc::internal::slot_iterator_buf<T_emitter, T_result>::operator*() const':

./signal.h:294: error: 'i_' was not declared in this scope

./signal.h: In member function 'sigc::internal::slot_ite

......

......

......

```

----------

## randomaze

L'errore principale:

 *table wrote:*   

>  i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I.. -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT signal_base.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/signal_base.Tpo -c signal_base.cc  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/signal_base.o
> 
> In file included from ./signal.h:10,
> 
>                  from /usr/include/pthread.h:27,
> ...

 

Il che, da una breve ricerca su google sembrerebbe essere qualcosa di raro imputabile a sporcizia sul tuo ambiente.

Non mi è chiaro è come mai usi il cc 4.2.0 e non il 4.2.2 o il 4.1.2 (ovvero l'ultima ~x86 e l'ultima x86 rispettivamente), e come mai cerchi di compilare sigc++  *.17 e non la versione *.18

----------

## table

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> L'errore principale:
> 
> Il che, da una breve ricerca su google sembrerebbe essere qualcosa di raro imputabile a sporcizia sul tuo ambiente.
> 
> Non mi è chiaro è come mai usi il cc 4.2.0 e non il 4.2.2 o il 4.1.2 (ovvero l'ultima ~x86 e l'ultima x86 rispettivamente), e come mai cerchi di compilare sigc++  *.17 e non la versione *.18

 

Il cc 4.2.2 non me lo compila... Mi dà un errore simile all'altro. Adesso ho provato a passare alla 4.1.2 con gcc-config ma non cambia nulla.

Per il sigc++ invece è perché avevo provato a mascherare l'ultima versione credendo che fosse quello il problema... Ovviamente non era quello e l'errore è identico anche con la versione .18

Ho provato praticamente di tutto... Boh

----------

